# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Выпущена новая версии корпоративного шлюза и биллинговой системы TraffPro 1.4.3.

## gavru

*Выпущена новая версии корпоративного шлюза и биллинговой системы TraffPro 1.4.3.

**

В  новой версии было уделено отдельное внимание простоте установки, теперь  для администратора предоставлен только графический интерфейс который  упрощён, и болшее количество настроек производится в автоматическом  режиме, добавлены новые возможности для почтового сервера, такие как  сбор почты с удалённых почтовых серверов (gmail.ru, rambler.ru и прочих  бесплатных почтовых серверов), введены альясы, и прочее, так же для  системы TraffPro было предоставлено открытое API для создания своего  функционала сторонними разработчиками, введена поддержка последних  версии Fedora, более подробный список изменений:**


Все версии:*


Добавлен сборщик почты с других почтовых серверов на локальный почтовый сервер под управлением traffpro.Управление сборщиком почты из административной консоли.Добавлены альясы для почтовых адресов клиентов.Добавлена проверка таблиц на корректность во время обновления.Изменён инсталятор traffpro теперь установка стала намного проще!Доработана система запуска для Fedora 15-16.Закончена переработка демона контроля по улучшению производительности.Добавлено открытое  API для сторонних разработчиков, теперь любой  желающий сможет написать свой функционал для системы TraffPro.Предоставлен шаблон для изготовления собственного плагина (функционала) fishplugin (рыба).Исправлена работа встроенного планировщика задач. (позволяющий в  отличии от cron запускать задачи с секундными интервалами, делать прямые  запросы к базам данных, и управляется с административной консоли)Подключение прозрачного прокси сервера из административной консоли.Уменьшена нагрузка на базу данных и жёсткий диск сервера.*Изменена документация по установке TraffPro! Обязательно ознакомьтесь перед установкой (обновлением)*

*Провайдер версия:*


Введён список доп услуг, за данные услуги будет производится  списание с лицевого счёта абонента. (например белый ip адрес, аренда  модема, предоставление прочих услуг).

*Офис версия:*


Пересобран Win-Информер для работы под Windows 7.Планировщик, добавлено задание по умолчанию, для отключения не активныхпользователей(не требуется установка доп. скриптов в cron, для  запуска автоматического отключения достаточно перевести в настройках  (меню система->настройки) параметр statick_auth_all_clients в false).

*Скачать новую версию можно здесь*

----------

